# Hiking w/ the chis?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone else goes hiking w/ their chis? We don't go on long hikes with ours, but quick hour or so long hikes after work, we tend to take them. Even though the hikes are shorter, sometimes I worry its not good for them? They do super well though. People are always amazed to see them happily trucking along exploring the world LOL. Some parts get pretty steep and they still do fine. Do you think its fine for them to be going on hikes if they seem to enjoy it or is it too strenuous? Regular walks get boring when there are so many fun trails around where we live. Even Bryco (who used to go with us in a carrier bag) has insisted on walking the last few times.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh I think it's great for them! We go on short hikes out back of our house (which has loads of 4-wheeler trails) and the pups love it. I think it's better than just a regular ole walk because it keeps their minds busy more with different terrain, smells, etc. The street can get kind of boring especially when you take the same route. Anyway...I don't think it's too strenuous. Obviously if the pup is looking tired & such maybe it's a bit much. But if they're enjoying it I say why not!  

Saying that there is a long trail about a half hour from our house that is very popular among dog owners. I keep hounding the hubby about taking a couple of the Chi's & hitting it. I think it would be great fun & cheap entertainment! Maybe in the next couple weekends I'll drag him outta the house. hehe


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I think as long as they can handle the distance, I'd say go for it. Just bring lots of water, and stop to let them rest here and there. Stuff you already knew anyway. :lol: I can just picture Bryco's little short legs truckin' along like a "big doggie." :lol: You need to take pics when you go.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I took some pics last night, only a few though -- I'll try to get some up today sometime  I kept thinking he couldn't handle it but the last few he just has done GREAT. They all love sniffing around and exploring and I would say we never take them more than 2 miles on the little hikes, I just can't believe how well they do!

We bring water and little Zukes power bone treats that they get one or two of during the hike. All in all they seem to think its the most fun in the world, all of them wanna be in the FRONT lol!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

flippedstars said:


> I took some pics last night, only a few though -- I'll try to get some up today sometime  I kept thinking he couldn't handle it but the last few he just has done GREAT. They all love sniffing around and exploring and I would say we never take them more than 2 miles on the little hikes, I just can't believe how well they do!
> 
> We bring water and little Zukes power bone treats that they get one or two of during the hike. All in all they seem to think its the most fun in the world, all of them wanna be in the FRONT lol!


Awwwww, I bet that's so sweet to see. Post the pics!  They do love outside. So much to explore! It's like a new World out there to them.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> All in all they seem to think its the most fun in the world, all of them wanna be in the FRONT lol!


It's all those new & exciting smells!  Mum & dad aren't fast enough! hehe


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

No joke, Heather! They make me feel like a big tub o lard !!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I take Daisy and she doesn't have any problems. Of course, all we have is flat land but she goes over logs and everything. She loves to hike!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Billy and Pixie will walk for miles!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Mine love hiking too - our usual walk is through woods and trails - Biggles goes off lead but I keep the other two on their leads - they always start off pulling ahead of me and end up walking behind me, it's about a 45 minute walk and that seems enough for the two chis


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Lilo goes on 6 mile off leash hikes with the border collies and she not only keeps up with me, she keeps up with them! She loves it! Where we hike has a lake so they can go get water to drink or get in the water to cool off when they need it. The trails are a mix of flat, open fields and pretty steep up and down hills through forests. All my dogs end the hikes happy and tired.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I think normal day to day walks get boring after a while so when ever i can i take them somewhere new which normally means a day out where they walk for a good 3 or more hours in total. We normally go to hamsterly forest, rothbury, druridge bay, places like that that are somewhere new with different smells.
We also often go to our caravan in the lake district for weekends as well and whenever we are there they go on really long walks. Like around the lake which our caravan is on which is about 9 miles, and the LOVE it! They also go up mountains which normally takes 1 - 2.5 hours up and the same time back down.
I think it doesnt do them any harm as long as they can cope and you stop a few times for a break and some water.
Mine really enjoy it and i love seeing their little faces light up when they see new things or when they are paddling in the lake when we stop for a break.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

We go hiking all the time and the boy loves it. He can handle a fairly steep incline and will keep on going when Gary and I are tired out. Of course if it is very hot, he just wants to lay down...lol Lucky for him he is portable.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Mine love hiking too! We try to go every weekend, sometimes both days Saturdays and Sundays, if the weather is nice  We go up in the mountains (we live 5 minutes away), I try to choose different way every time, but we sure have our favorite spots. There is a place you can walk around a lake as well. Shorter hike would be 1.5-2 hours but longer ones would be around 3-4 hours  Mine love it and handle it no problem. There are some places I have to carry them for a while and they hate it, they want to walk! It's funny because many times we meet only small dogs out there, also chihuahuas who love to hike


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I so wish we lived somewhere beautiful and fun to hike. Like beaches, mountains, etc. 
Indiana sucks!!! :cussing:


----------

